# Sandbridge 2nd hand report 8-16



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Neighbor comes over with a cobia in hand...yup like the report already ....

Filleted and steaked the 50+lber....he said they had 3 more on the boat......and he kept the smallest. He handed me a half of the fish...looks like we's gonna eat good in the neighborhood....


They fished from 1pm till 7pm ( till they ran out of bait)...they chummed the waters , a mile or two off of SB...they have been fishin a nice drop, and 2 nite was there winning lottery nite!....

They caught a few black tips in the 60-75 lbs class, the 4 cobias and get this.....4 drummies 45+ inches...most of the fish were caught mostly on bait...but when they ran outta bait they had to resort to jigging ( loosing more fish due to the lighter tackle thay had to use).

Looks like the fall is fast approaching.


----------

